# 90 Day visa boarded Run PLease HELP



## dhrj (Jan 28, 2016)

i have entered uae 80 days ago on a danish passport and my visa will expire in ten day does any one know if i can do a visa run to anywhere in Oman and will i receive another 90 day visa on my return into the UAE ??? Please help any info is needed


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

From what I have witnessed personally you have to leave the country for 90 days before coming back.


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

Danish passport holders may enter the UAE without a sponsored visa for up to 90 days in any rolling 180 day period. Therefore, if you exit the UAE after a stay of 80 days, you may only enter the UAE for 10 days in the next 100 days. If you wait till the 90th day to exit, you may not enter for the next 90 days when your stay clock "resets".

One option to get around this is to get a tourist company to sponsor you for a tourist visa that is valid for 30 days. That visa will permit you to enter for a further 30 days even after your 90 days is complete.

Indefinite visa runs are no longer possible for the citizens of Schengen member states due to reciprocity with the UAE. The UK and Ireland are notable exceptions of the EU members - they are not Schengen members and hence their citizens can continue to do this.


----------



## Ovidia77 (Jun 11, 2009)

Does anyone have any recommendations for a tourist visa company that offers these services?


----------



## wowgifts (May 15, 2016)

Ovidia77 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for a tourist visa company that offers these services?


hi
were you able to find appropriate travel agency?
I`m trying to arrange visit visa for my husband (Swiss), but travel agencies are refused to apply even


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

sheer said:


> I`m trying to arrange visit visa for my husband (Swiss), but travel agencies are refused to apply even


Travel agencies cannot apply for VISIT VISA - they can apply for TOURIST VISA. These are two distinct and different visas with different regulations and requirements.


----------



## wowgifts (May 15, 2016)

sm105 said:


> Travel agencies cannot apply for VISIT VISA - they can apply for TOURIST VISA. These are two distinct and different visas with different regulations and requirements.


Actually they can
Check the ads anywhere


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sheer said:


> Actually they can
> Check the ads anywhere


Great - so why aren't they helping you then?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

sheer said:


> hi
> were you able to find appropriate travel agency?
> I`m trying to arrange visit visa for my husband (Swiss), but travel agencies are refused to apply even


Hi,
If your husband has a Swiss passport - he is eligible for a visa on arrival - probably why the travel agents aren't bothering to arrange a visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## wowgifts (May 15, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If your husband has a Swiss passport - he is eligible for a visa on arrival - probably why the travel agents aren't bothering to arrange a visa.
> Cheers
> Steve


yes, that`s what they are saying: "he is eligible for a visa on arrival"
he is, but he already stayed here for 90 days, so we don`t want to wait for 3 months to reunite
see original post, the situation is pretty similar


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

sheer said:


> yes, that`s what they are saying: "he is eligible for a visa on arrival"
> he is, but he already stayed here for 90 days, so we don`t want to wait for 3 months to reunite
> see original post, the situation is pretty similar


Unless he has 2 passports then he's a bit stuck. Could it be worth getting a second passport?


----------



## wowgifts (May 15, 2016)

The Rascal said:


> Unless he has 2 passports then he's a bit stuck. Could it be worth getting a second passport?


mmm
interesting idea
i was thinking about visit visa, but looks like there is no clarity if it`s possible and travel agencies doesn`t want to take the risk of rejection


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

The Rascal said:


> Could it be worth getting a second passport?


Second passport from the same country won't help - they work out its you from your name and face. I mistakenly used by spare passport on coming back into Dubai when e-gates were down years ago and the guy scanned the passport, looked at me and asked where my other passport was.


----------



## wowgifts (May 15, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> Second passport from the same country won't help - they work out its you from your name and face. I mistakenly used by spare passport on coming back into Dubai when e-gates were down years ago and the guy scanned the passport, looked at me and asked where my other passport was.


true
he called to uae consulate in Switzerland today, they said you can get visa, just you have to pay for it, which I think they mean visit visa through travel agency. The same was advised by some immigration officer at the border, but agents don`t want to apply even

i went to immigration myself, but as far as I don`t speak Arabic, it`s pain to deal with them.
I asked when my husband can come back? The officer said: in 1 month
I said: in the airport they told him in 3 month. And the officer replied: in 3 months so
very much clear, what else to say


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

twowheelsgood said:


> Second passport from the same country won't help - they work out its you from your name and face. I mistakenly used by spare passport on coming back into Dubai when e-gates were down years ago and the guy scanned the passport, looked at me and asked where my other passport was.



Ah OK, was just thinking out loud.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Immigration are being very 'touchy' about the whole visa thing at the moment. Sadly, he's just going to have to leave for 3 months, then come back. Can you not sponsor him for a residency visa?


----------



## wowgifts (May 15, 2016)

Chocoholic said:


> Immigration are being very 'touchy' about the whole visa thing at the moment. Sadly, he's just going to have to leave for 3 months, then come back. Can you not sponsor him for a residency visa?


I can and I did last year
But most likely I`ll have to cancel it in 3-4 months, like we did last year, so makes not much sense:noidea:
long story


----------



## sm105 (Jan 9, 2014)

sheer said:


> Actually they can
> Check the ads anywhere


I'm aware what various agencies advertise, but that is not accurate. Many people (and agencies) refer to the Tourist and Visit visas interchangeably, but they are not.

A licensed tour agency can only sponsor Tourist visas. A visit visa must be sponsored by a UAE citizen or resident.


----------



## despaired (Dec 22, 2013)

Maybe I am missing the point, but it says Schengen passport holders can enter for 90 days within 180 days without a visa.

The entry / exit stamp for them is basically like having an invisible visa ( compared to other nationalities which require a paper visa), so applying for a tourist visa won't work. You already had a visa for the duration that you are eligible for. . . even if you hand in another visa, you will be rejected. It shouldn't make any difference whether you apply for a tourist, business or visit visa, since they all are the same kind of visa = neither of them is a residence permit and only the latter will make the clock stop.

Having that said, maybe I am totally wrong here, but I figure thats why the travel agencies all are not even bother helping you.


----------

